# Fantascienza



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

"Slan", di Van Vogt
"Universo incostante" di Vernor Vinge
"Lazarus Long, l'immortale" di Heinlein
"Cittadino della Galassia" di Heinlein
"Anello intorno al sole" di Simak
"Fuga dal futuro", di Simak
"Pellegrinaggio vietato" di Simak
ASSOLUTAMENTE IMMANCABILE: "Andrew il Disturbatore" di Neal Barrett Jr
"Il libro del Popolo" e "Gente delle Stelle" di Zenna Henderson
"La luce del Passato" di Klarke

E ho solo cominciato.
A voi la palla


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

"Non-A" di Van Vogt è anche meglio di Slan, secondo me.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> "Slan", di Van Vogt
> "Universo incostante" di Vernor Vinge
> "Lazarus Long, l'immortale" di Heinlein
> "Cittadino della Galassia" di Heinlein
> ...


"approccio" di Joey Blow
"possibile tresca ..." di Toy  Girl


Maurizio


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

è qui che si parla della cassiera che lancia gli ormoni come coriandoli?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "approccio" di Joey Blow
> "possibile tresca ..." di Toy Girl
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Maurì, iscriviti che voglio riempirti di pm amorosi.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è qui che si parla della cassiera che lancia gli ormoni come coriandoli?


E che scontrini onerosi, cara mia.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è qui che si parla della cassiera che lancia gli ormoni come coriandoli?


Vabbè, ma quella e fantascienza psichedelica! Non vale usare porcherie!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "approccio" di Joey Blow
> "possibile tresca ..." di Toy Girl
> 
> 
> Maurizio


:mrgreen:come figlioccio non sei male


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:come figlioccio non sei male


Il figlioccio svantaggiato che hai sempre desiderato.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:come figlioccio non sei male


si, sai leggo anche attraverso i muri con i raggi gamma di  Superman ( raggi gamma definiti dall 'intenditore Joe) hahahahahahahahaha

Joe stai attento con i sinonimi che prendi certe cantonate irrimediabili (della serie parla come magni che è meglio)

Maurizio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Qualcuno ha visto su Rai 4 la serie "Caprica", prequel di "Battlestar Galactica"?
Ne ho sentito parlare tanto bene quanto male.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma quella e fantascienza psichedelica! Non vale usare porcherie!:rotfl:


Sai, alla fine io sono anche gentile. Nel senso, vengo qui a parlare di fantascienza. Hai aperto un thread, dico, mi piace la fantascienza, rispondo. Tu mica sei tanto gentile, però. Fai finta di non leggere quello che scrivo, e ti dedichi con gusto alla presa di culo aggratis, senza peraltro che ti abbia mai scritto niente di che, o contro di te. O che ne so. Non sei una bella persona, fattelo dire. No no. Tsk.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha visto su Rai 4 la serie "Caprica", prequel di "Battlestar Galactica"?
> Ne ho sentito parlare tanto bene quanto male.


Fa schifo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai, alla fine io sono anche gentile. Nel senso, vengo qui a parlare di fantascienza. Hai aperto un thread, dico, mi piace la fantascienza, rispondo. Tu mica sei tanto gentile, però. Fai finta di non leggere quello che scrivo, e ti dedichi con gusto alla presa di culo aggratis, senza peraltro che ti abbia mai scritto niente di che, o contro di te. O che ne so. Non sei una bella persona, fattelo dire. No no. Tsk.


Dai, su, fattene una ragione.
Sei ancora giovane, puoi superare lo shock :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, sai leggo anche attraverso i muri con i raggi gamma di Superman ( raggi gamma definiti dall 'intenditore Joe) hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Joe stai attento con i sinonimi che prendi certe cantonate irrimediabili (della serie parla come magni che è meglio)
> 
> Maurizio


Mò, non pretendarai che mi metta a discutere di Superman, di raggi gamma o x con te, vero? O di sinonimi (che poi, per dire, x e gamma non sono sinonimi. Che c'entrano i sinonimi? Sei stupido?).


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fa schifo.


Ho visto una vecchia puntata di Wonderland (me le sto guardando tutte un po' per volta) e c'era un'intervista ad un tizio che ne tesseva le lodi in maniera quasi convincente. Su youtube però ho trovato solo qualche spezzone.
Diciamo che li ho guardati come guardavo Guerre Stellari: il naso tappato per non pensare alla storia, mi godevo gli effetti speciali.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dai, su, fattene una ragione.
> Sei ancora giovane, puoi superare lo shock :mrgreen:


Ah ok. Contento tu.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mò, non pretendarai che mi metta a discutere di Superman, di raggi gamma o x con te, vero? O di sinonimi (che poi, per dire, x e gamma non sono sinonimi. Che c'entrano i sinonimi? Sei stupido?).



Lo sanno tutti che Superman aveva i raggi X molto diversi dai raggi gamma che sono un' altra cosa.

Ma che hai nella testa la renella?


Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> "Slan", di Van Vogt
> "Universo incostante" di Vernor Vinge
> "Lazarus Long, l'immortale" di Heinlein
> "Cittadino della Galassia" di Heinlein
> ...



Buongiorno..chi l'avrebbe detto???condividiamo la stessa passionaccia..FS....sai quanti Urania ho divorato??al mare ho la casa piena..e non li voglio buttare.Anche se mia moglie dice che sono stupidaggini..e sbaglia.Ho letto parecchi titoli da te citati..bellissimi..


----------



## Simy (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lo sanno tutti che Superman aveva i raggi X molto diversi dai *raggi gamma *che sono un' altra cosa.
> 
> Ma che hai nella testa la renella?
> 
> ...


quello era Mazinga Z :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Dai cazzo regà teniamolo pulito sto thread...

E sti gran cazzi, uno che sia uno si può parlare solo dello stracazzo di titolo del thread?

checazzo, ho visto che è stato aperto, 
bello, torno a leggere vedo che ci sono due pagine,
e ci sono solo stronzate e insulti....


Ebbasta ...


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dai cazzo regà teniamolo *pulito* sto thread...
> 
> E sti gran cazzi, uno che sia uno si può parlare solo dello stracazzo di titolo del thread?
> 
> ...


chiedo scusa a monsieur ma non mi pareva di aver addirittura  sporcato con qualche sciocchezza.
buon proseguimento


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno..chi l'avrebbe detto???condividiamo la stessa passionaccia..FS....sai quanti Urania ho divorato??al mare ho la casa piena..e non li voglio buttare.Anche se mia moglie dice che sono stupidaggini..e sbaglia.Ho letto parecchi titoli da te citati..bellissimi..


Io ho cominciato da ragazzo leggendo "Cristalli Sognanti" nell'edizione originale degli anni '50 trovato per caso a 14 anni in soffitta in una nutrita raccolta dell'epoca. Li ho ancora tutti.
Da allora non ho più smesso.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiedo scusa a monsieur ma non mi pareva di aver addirittura  sporcato con qualche sciocchezza.
> buon proseguimento


fffffuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## erab (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ho visto una vecchia puntata di Wonderland (me le sto guardando tutte un po' per volta) e c'era un'intervista ad un tizio che ne tesseva le lodi in maniera quasi convincente. Su youtube però ho trovato solo qualche spezzone.
> Diciamo che li ho guardati come guardavo Guerre Stellari: il naso tappato per non pensare alla storia, mi godevo gli effetti speciali.


Battlestar Galactica regge due puntate, poi va alla deriva con allucinazioni, misticismi, profezie, fantasmi,  
                           fraintendimenti delle profezie, fantasmi profetici, allucinazioni incrociate......
Caprica invece ... è un sedativo eccezionale!!!!

pareri personali, ovvio che paragonati a cose tipo Farscape sono comunque due capolavori! :rotfl::sonar:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Io ho aperto il 3d proprio nella speranza di mantenere la discussione tra i pochi interessati, lasciando fuori le altre menate.
Alla battuta di Minerva ho risposto tentando di farlo simpaticamente e lasciar cadere la cosa, ma evidentemente oggi non è giornata.
Comunque si può andare avanti lo stesso, basta lasciar perdere i post fuori tema.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dai cazzo regà teniamolo pulito sto thread...
> 
> E sti gran cazzi, uno che sia uno si può parlare solo dello stracazzo di titolo del thread?
> 
> ...


Infatti. Interessante anche per me, anche se più sbilanciato verso la filmografia.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Battlestar Galactica regge due puntate, poi va alla deriva con allucinazioni, misticismi, profezie, fantasmi,
> fraintendimenti delle profezie, fantasmi profetici, allucinazioni incrociate......
> Caprica invece ... è un sedativo eccezionale!!!!
> 
> pareri personali, ovvio che paragonati a cose tipo Farscape sono comunque due capolavori! :rotfl::sonar:


Bhò. Io per Battlestar Galactica ci ho perso la vita sociale per un pò. Anche se devo ammettere che, per me, nell'ultima serie gli autori e sceneggiatori hanno fatto un degno esercizio di arrampicata sugli specchi.

Caprica l'ho degnato di due puntate. Bocciato su tutta la linea.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Battlestar Galactica regge due puntate, poi va alla deriva con allucinazioni, misticismi, profezie, fantasmi,
> fraintendimenti delle profezie, fantasmi profetici, allucinazioni incrociate......
> Caprica invece ... è un sedativo eccezionale!!!!
> 
> pareri personali, ovvio che paragonati a cose tipo Farscape sono comunque due capolavori! :rotfl::sonar:


Grazie del parere, mi si riconferma quello che temevo.
La fantascienza in stile Beautiful :unhappy:

Peccato per tutti quegli effetti speciali sprecati.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

Ve lo ricordate Spazio 1999?

Molto semplice, ma anche originale. Non fosse che per il fatto che è stata la prima serie televisiva che ho visto. Lo ricordo con piacere.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ve lo ricordate Spazio 1999?
> 
> Molto semplice, ma anche originale. Non fosse che per il fatto che è stata la prima serie televisiva che ho visto. Lo ricordo con piacere.


Beh, da ragazzino andava bene, ma adesso basta, grazie :mrgreen:


Un po' come "Ufo, attacco alla Terra", col tenente Staiker! :rotfl:


----------



## erab (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ve lo ricordate Spazio 1999?
> 
> Molto semplice, ma anche originale. Non fosse che per il fatto che è stata la prima serie televisiva che ho visto. Lo ricordo con piacere.


Con il mitico Martin Landau!!!!

Per restare in tema La7 sta trasmettendo la serie classica di StarTrek, credo al pomeriggio.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ve lo ricordate Spazio 1999?
> 
> Molto semplice, ma anche originale. Non fosse che per il fatto che è stata la prima serie televisiva che ho visto. Lo ricordo con piacere.


Se non sbaglio lo stanno passando su FoxRetro, per chi interessa.


----------



## erab (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Beh, da ragazzino andava bene, ma adesso basta, grazie :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Un po' come "Ufo, attacco alla Terra", col tenente Staiker! :rotfl:



ehm.... veramente era il comandante Straker 

scusa, non ho resistito


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Scusate, non insultatemi, ma io proprio non ho mai capito come si possa guardare Star Trek!!!!!

Mi è sempre parsa una cagata di proporzioni bibliche, insulsa, vuota, ripetitiva, banale.

Lo so, ora mi caccerete a calci in culo dal mio stesso 3d, ma dovevo dirlo.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Beh, da ragazzino andava bene, ma adesso basta, grazie :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Un po' come "Ufo, attacco alla Terra", col tenente Staiker! :rotfl:


Ma proprio per quello. Ero un bimbo e mi pareva una manna dal cielo, non mi pare ci fosse grancè d'altro a quei tempi. Cartoni giapponesei a parte.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ehm.... veramente era il comandante Straker
> 
> scusa, non ho resistito


Hai fatto bene, ma io da ragazzino lo chiamavo così


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma proprio per quello. Ero un bimbo e mi pareva una manna dal cielo, non mi pare ci fosse grancè d'altro a quei tempi. Cartoni giapponesei a parte.


Io ho cominciato poco dopo a leggere divulgativi di astronomia ed astrofisica, e mi sono reso conto di quante cagate ci fossero in quella serie, quindi chiaramente ho smesso di apprezzarla. I cartoni giapponesi non li ho mai digeriti, e poi ero già grandicello...


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Con il mitico Martin Landau!!!!
> 
> Per restare in tema La7 sta trasmettendo la serie classica di StarTrek, credo al pomeriggio.


John Koenig 

PS: "Il cane fa bau, il gatto fa?" Francamente non gliela faccio più a rispondere a ste domandine. Admin, guarda che fa caldo!


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io ho cominciato poco dopo a leggere divulgativi di astronomia ed astrofisica, e mi sono reso conto di quante cagate ci fossero in quella serie, quindi chiaramente ho smesso di apprezzarla. I cartoni giapponesi non li ho mai digeriti, e poi ero già grandicello...


Si, incoerente a partire dal fenomeno che diede origine alla deriva della luna.

PS2: Maròòòòò, " Se il cappello è un indumento per coprire la testa, con quanti P si scrive invece l'indumento naturale che talvolta viene a mancare in età avanzata? Ho capito, si tenta di incoraggiare gli ospiti all'iscrizione.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Ok. Parliamo di Film. In ordine Sparso di preferenza:

Brazil - Quello con Robert De Niro
Blade Runner - Ovviamente quello col finale originale e non quello voluto dalla produzione
2022 I sopravvissuti - Quello con Charlton Heston che interpreta un poliziotto
Alien - I primi due.
Westworld - Quello di Michael Chricton con Yul Brinner 

Questi la mia top five.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> John Koenig
> 
> PS: "Il cane fa bau, il gatto fa?" Francamente non gliela faccio più a rispondere a ste domandine. Admin, guarda che fa caldo!


E registrati no?
puoi sempre settare la privacy al max


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bhò. Io per Battlestar Galactica ci ho perso la vita sociale per un pò. Anche se devo ammettere che, per me, nell'ultima serie gli autori e sceneggiatori hanno fatto un degno esercizio di arrampicata sugli specchi.


Vero, comunque il telefilm spaccava di brutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ve lo ricordate Spazio 1999?
> 
> Molto semplice, ma anche originale. Non fosse che per il fatto che è stata la prima serie televisiva che ho visto. Lo ricordo con piacere.


Vogliono farci un remake, pare. Va di moda il remake.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Parliamo di Film. In ordine Sparso di preferenza:
> 
> Brazil - Quello con Robert De Niro
> Blade Runner - Ovviamente quello col finale originale e non quello voluto dalla produzione
> ...


Alien non mi è dispiaciuto neanche il quarto.
Mentre mi ha divertito "Fanteria dello spazio", tratto dall'omonimo libro...

Alcune scene sono carine ....

Restiamo in attesa di "Prometeus" ... era stato annunciato come una sorta di prequel di "Alien",
ma penso non sia corretto.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mentre mi ha divertito "Fanteria dello spazio", tratto dall'omonimo libro...
> 
> Alcune scene sono carine ....


No vabbè, il libro ed il film non hanno praticamente nulla a che fare se non il plot generale e, chiaramente, il libro è tutt'altro livello.



UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Restiamo in attesa di "Prometeus" ... era stato annunciato come una sorta di prequel di "Alien",
> ma penso non sia corretto.


Infatti non lo è.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, il libro ed il film non hanno praticamente nulla a che fare se non il plot generale e, chiaramente, il libro è tutt'altro livello.
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti non lo è.


Ovvio però io l'ho trovato comunque divertente.

dai, credo che l'interpretazione di Casper van Dien debba restare negli annali.

E' ironico ovviamente.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

Qualche film.

Solaris (russo)
Signs
Dark City
The Road


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ovvio però io l'ho trovato comunque divertente.
> 
> dai, credo che l'interpretazione di Casper van Dien debba restare negli annali.
> 
> E' ironico ovviamente.


Si, è ironica e dissacrante, ci mancherebbe. Però, dopo aver letto il libro lo vedi e dici "che cazzo?". Comunque anche di Fanteria dello Spazio vorrebbero farne un'altra versione cinematografica, stavolta fedele all'originale. Anche perchè, considerando i mezzi odierni, parrebbero volemterosi di ficcarci dentro gli esoscheletri veri e propri come descritti nel romanzo.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vogliono farci un remake, pare. Va di moda il remake.


Ben venga. In tema di fantascienza, ultimamente, sono meglio i remake che le novità. La fantasia, giustamente, scarseggia e spesso si rischia di scadere in banalità assurde.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Comunque, in ordine rigorosamente sparso:

- Incontri Ravvicinati del Terzo Tipo
- Alien
- Aliens
- Terminator e Terminator 2
- Matrix
- Gattaca
- Star Wars prima trilogia
- Blade Runner
- Predator
- Atto di Forza
- Contact (strano caso di film migliore del libro)
- Pitch Black
- La Cosa
- Stargate
- Avatar

poi boh. Altri mi verrano in mente in seguito.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque, in ordine rigorosamente sparso:
> 
> - Incontri Ravvicinati del Terzo Tipo
> - Alien
> ...


Nel mazzo....Gattaca.   :up:


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai, alla fine io sono anche gentile. Nel senso, vengo qui a parlare di fantascienza. Hai aperto un thread, dico, mi piace la fantascienza, rispondo. Tu mica sei tanto gentile, però. Fai finta di non leggere quello che scrivo, e ti dedichi con gusto alla presa di culo aggratis, senza peraltro che ti abbia mai scritto niente di che, o contro di te. O che ne so. Non sei una bella persona, fattelo dire. No no. Tsk.


er ffffffenomeno ha bisogno di attenzioni....

ahahahahah

e' un nick tra i piu' cagati sul web e per compensare s'e' aperto un blog...

ahahahahahah


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> er ffffffenomeno ha bisogno di attenzioni....
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Capiti a fagiolo. A te, quasi quasi, in un film di fantascienza ti ci vedrei.


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Capiti a fagiolo. A te, quasi quasi, in un film di fantascienza ti ci vedrei.


i cazzi per parecchi so' che io so' realta e non fantascienza...

ahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque, in ordine rigorosamente sparso:
> 
> - Incontri Ravvicinati del Terzo Tipo
> - Alien
> ...


Mmm ... Avatar non mi è piaciuto.

Ah, dovrebbero rifare anche Atto di Forza già che si parlava di remake!


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

blade runner è un grande film , di alien trovo strepitosa sigourney weaver così cazzuta.
sono films che hanno passato i trent'anni , incredibile.
ma fuga da new york non piace a nessuno...adoro jena plinski:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque, in ordine rigorosamente sparso:
> 
> - Incontri Ravvicinati del Terzo Tipo
> - Alien
> ...


Di questa lista ne salvo veramente pochi, ma, ovviamente perchè parlo in termini di gusti personali. Cinematicamente parlando, non mi piace la fantascienza con astronavi, raggi laser, etc etc, o almeno non mi piace quanto la fantascienza meno fanta. I film che ho citato io parlano di mondi estremamente possibili. 2022 I sopravvissuti, o lo stesso Brazil, ne è l'emblema: un mondo sovraffolato, risorse naturali esaurite.....ecco, si potrebbe dire che, a livello di film, sono più orientato verso il cyberpunk che verso la SciFi classica, ed infatti nella mia lista ci aggiungo anche Nirvana di Salvatores che per me è un capolavoro.

PS: Stargate e Predator ??????


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> blade runner è un grande film , di alien trovo strepitosa sigourney weaver così cazzuta.
> sono films che hanno passato i trent'anni , incredibile.
> ma fuga da new york non piace a nessuno...adoro jena plinski:mrgreen:


E' la differenza fra film veri e film farciti di effetti speciali, in cui la trama è solo un pretesto per appallarti con un'ora di effetti speciali.

Grande Kurt Russel in Jena Plinski


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> blade runner è un grande film , di alien trovo strepitosa sigourney weaver così cazzuta.
> sono films che hanno passato i trent'anni , incredibile.
> ma fuga da new york non piace a nessuno...adoro jena plinski:mrgreen:


ohhh finalmente con Blade Runner ci siamo....

pero' la sigurney senza tette, praticamente piallata, nun se po' vede'...

ahahahah

e per finire, Kurt Russell ha fatto de mejo e quel film e' una cacata...

ma a proposito di cacate, meritano una minzione speciale anche la saga Mad Max e quella cacatona di WaterWorld....

convieni? (di' de si...)

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ohhh finalmente con Blade Runner ci siamo....
> 
> pero' la sigurney senza tette, praticamente piallata, nun se po' vede'...
> 
> ...




Bah, non capisci un cazzo.
Waterworld segna il ritorno al grande cinema del grandissimo Kevin Kostner,
in un futuro prossimo e plausibile (pensa se tutti ci dimenticassimo i rubinetti aperti, può succedere, no?)

Il film è denso di effetti speciali e la trama è di quelle che una volta visto il film non si dimentica.













Che cazzo era la trama????

ahahahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Non propriamente scifi forse ma a me è piaciuto molto
"Codice Genesi" con Denzel Washington.

Ah, anche "Il quinto elemento" è stato carino ai tempi.

Poi Milla J. è gnocca.

A proposito del remake di atto di forza:

http://pellicolerovinate.blogosfere...e-prima-clip-e-spot-tv-con-colin-farrell.html


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Bah, non capisci un cazzo.
> Waterworld segna il ritorno al grande cinema del grandissimo Kevin Kostner,
> in un futuro prossimo e plausibile (pensa se tutti ci dimenticassimo i rubinetti aperti, può succedere, no?)
> 
> ...



te stavo a prenota' un TSO...

poi so' arrivato alla fine e capibbiiii...

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te stavo a prenota' un TSO...
> 
> poi so' arrivato alla fine e capibbiiii...
> 
> ahahahah


:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non propriamente scifi forse ma a me è piaciuto molto
> "Codice Genesi" con Denzel Washington.
> 
> Ah, anche "Il quinto elemento" è stato carino ai tempi.
> ...


bravo, con Denzel pure Deja vu nun era stato male...

aggiungo un'altra minzione speciale per Minority Report...


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ohhh finalmente con Blade Runner ci siamo....
> 
> pero' la *sigurney senza tette*, praticamente piallata, nun se po' vede'...
> 
> ...


ma ti pare che una che deve combattere con un coso gigante , tutto bocca e gelatina deve pensare ai reggiseni?
le atmosfere decadenti (che molti poi hanno cercato di imitare con scarso successo) e la fotografia di blade runner non si toccano


----------



## geko (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non propriamente scifi forse ma a me è piaciuto molto
> "Codice Genesi" con Denzel Washington.


A proposito di fantascienza post apocaliptica a me non era dispiaciuto 'L'uomo del giorno dopo'.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bravo, con Denzel pure Deja vu nun era stato male...
> 
> aggiungo un'altra minzione speciale per Minority Report...


Non approfittare troppo della prostata.

Vada per Minority Report.


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti pare che una che deve combattere con un coso gigante , tutto bocca e gelatina deve pensare ai reggiseni?
> le atmosfere decadenti (che molti poi hanno cercato di imitare con scarso successo) e la fotografia di blade runner non si toccano


per me avrebbero venduto 10 vorte deppiu' de tutto StarWars...

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> bravo, con Denzel pure Deja vu nun era stato male...
> 
> aggiungo un'altra minzione speciale per Minority Report...


No in effetti no, Deja vu è stato carino.

Ah, altro film carino, "Limitless"

Ma anche di qui di scifi non c'è molto.

Minority r. non l'ho visto.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A proposito di fantascienza post apocaliptica a me non era dispiaciuto 'L'uomo del giorno dopo'.


Non l'ho visto, mi sembra che ci fosse Kevin Kostner anche lì...

Vado a guglare, và.


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non approfittare troppo della prostata.
> 
> Vada per Minority Report.


in effetti la sforzo troppo...

dovrei tromba' de meno...

ahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Poi Milla J. è gnocca.


E neanche poco


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Azz,

di film di fantascienza mi stava sfuggendo "Disctrict 9".

Un gioiellino.

Ma non c'è la Milla


----------



## geko (11 Luglio 2012)

E segnalerei anche 'Moon' di un regista emergente molto in gamba, lo stesso che ha diretto 'Source code', particolare pure quest'ultimo, devo dire.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E segnalerei anche 'Moon' di un regista emergente molto in gamba, lo stesso che ha diretto 'Source code', particolare pure quest'ultimo, devo dire.


Segnato!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti pare che una che deve combattere con un coso gigante , tutto bocca e gelatina deve pensare ai reggiseni?
> *le atmosfere decadenti (che molti poi hanno cercato di imitare con scarso successo) e la fotografia di blade runner non si toccano*


Ci aggiungerei anche le musiche di Vangelis.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Azz,
> 
> di film di fantascienza mi stava sfuggendo "Disctrict 9".
> 
> ...


Visto, Veramente ben fatto. Ed infatti la critica non se lo è filato neanche di striscio.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

Ah... Equilibrium.

Ha fatto un po' il verso a Matrix ma è poco conosciuto e merita sicuramente una minzione.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

il quinto elemento, il più bello di sicuro

lui era ancora bellissimo, un po' pirla ma alla fine cuore d'oro
lei, stratosferica e dolce
il cattivo, non la solita americanata del cattivone, era pure simpatico
e poi la soprana, il monaco, il generale, il presentatore pazzo, tutti gli interpreti non principali avevano qualcosa da dire
un film veramente ben fatto, coinvolgente e molto divertente

anche l'esercito delle 12 scimmie, un po' inquietante, ma molto bello, con brad pitt fuori come un balcone:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Azz,
> 
> di film di fantascienza mi stava sfuggendo "Disctrict 9".
> 
> ...


mejo... e' nu' cess la Jojoviccccc...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Azz,
> 
> di film di fantascienza mi stava sfuggendo "Disctrict 9".
> 
> Un gioiellino.


Yesss.

Allora aggiungerei anche "Cloverfield".


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Visto, Veramente ben fatto. Ed infatti la critica non se lo è filato neanche di striscio.


Ovvio, 
è stata anche carina la campagna di viral marketing che ha preceduto l'uscita nella sale...


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Yesss.
> 
> Allora aggiungerei anche "Cloverfield".


Non l'avevo nominato, ma è uno dei miei film preferiti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peccato che non abbiano sviluppato la storia...


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

armageddon invece faceva cagare!:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ah... Equilibrium.
> 
> Ha fatto un po' il verso a Matrix ma è poco conosciuto e merita sicuramente una minzione.


Ne vale la pena?
Lo stanno passando su Sky, se dici che merita lo guardo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> il quinto elemento, il più bello di sicuro
> 
> lui era ancora bellissimo, un po' pirla ma alla fine cuore d'oro
> lei, stratosferica e dolce
> ...


Visto!

Che trip!


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non l'avevo nominato, ma è uno dei miei film preferiti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Peccato che non abbiano sviluppato la storia...


Mi sa che abbiamo gusti simili.

Si, le creature si sono fatte un po desiderare. Diciamo che il pregio del film è il coinvolgimento.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

A proposito di film intricati. L'altro giorno su premium hanno trasmesso Inception, quello con Di Caprio. Inutile dire che non ci ho capito una mazza.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Visto!
> 
> Che trip!



m tu ci hai capito qualcosa per caso?:mrgreen:
è finito che lui è morto però era il bimbo??


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci aggiungerei anche le musiche di Vangelis.


 ma poi qualcuno ha letto "il cacciatore di androidi" dal quale il film è tratto?


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> armageddon invece faceva cagare!:mrgreen:


l'avra' fatto un TdG...

ahahah


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ne vale la pena?
> Lo stanno passando su Sky, se dici che merita lo guardo.


Secondo me si. Potrebbero infastidirti i richiami a Matrix.

Però mi sento di consigliarti "The road" (se non l'hai visto).

Personalmente e paradossalmente trovo migliori quelli che coinvolgono prima di tutto emotivamente e psicologicamente...prima ancora dei viaggi interstellari e degli effetti di computer grafica più elaborati.


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mejo... e' nu' cess la Jojoviccccc...
> 
> ahahahah




ma per piacere! e chi sarebbe bella secondo te, la belen??:unhappy:


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A proposito di film intricati. L'altro giorno su premium hanno trasmesso Inception, quello con Di Caprio. Inutile dire che non ci ho capito una mazza.


Bello. Belli i paradossi. "Inception", come "L'esercito delle 12 scimmie", lo devo ripassare però.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma per piacere! e chi sarebbe bella secondo te, la belen??:unhappy:


Ma no! Basta che respira.


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi qualcuno ha letto "il cacciatore di androidi" dal quale il film è tratto?


io no...


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma per piacere! e chi sarebbe bella secondo te, la belen??:unhappy:


no, la Longoria...

tie'...

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> m tu ci hai capito qualcosa per caso?:mrgreen:
> è finito che lui è morto però era il bimbo??


Ma no, ovvio che non ci ho capito nulla!


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

e pitch black l'avete visto?

è anche un po' horror, paurissima quei cosi che escono di notte nel pianeta che rimane al buio
inquietante, a me è piaciuto


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma no, ovvio che non ci ho capito nulla!



  vabbè dai c'è Jon che sta' a ripassà, poi ci fa lo spiegone:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Secondo me si. Potrebbero infastidirti i richiami a Matrix.
> 
> Però mi sento di consigliarti "The road" (se non l'hai visto).
> 
> Personalmente e paradossalmente trovo migliori quelli che coinvolgono prima di tutto emotivamente e psicologicamente...prima ancora dei viaggi interstellari e degli effetti di computer grafica più elaborati.


Non ho visto neanche "The road".

Vabbè dai , alla prossima replica lo guardo.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai c'è Jon che sta' a ripassà, poi ci fa lo spiegone:mrgreen:


Prego....5 euri a minzione.


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e pitch black l'avete visto?
> 
> è anche un po' horror, paurissima quei cosi che escono di notte nel pianeta che rimane al buio
> inquietante, a me è piaciuto


mi incuriosisci


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

balle spaziali

:rotfl:
spettacolare!


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e pitch black l'avete visto?
> 
> è anche un po' horror, paurissima quei cosi che escono di notte nel pianeta che rimane al buio
> inquietante, a me è piaciuto


bah, niente di che...

era bello solo quanno friggevano cor sole...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> balle spaziali
> 
> :rotfl:
> spettacolare!


-100 punti...

eccazz...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi incuriosisci


Ehh...a voi donne questo mistero vi frega.

PS: "Esistono i 'Frati Minorati'?" Admin fa che non ti incontro per strada.


----------



## geko (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> armageddon invece faceva cagare!:mrgreen:


Come ogni cosa firmata Michael Bay. :unhappy:

Con quella cagata di Transformers ha rovinato uno dei miei giocattoli preferiti da bambino.

L'unica scena degna di nota era quella in cui Megan Fox apre il cofano dell'auto.


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Come ogni cosa firmata Michael Bay. :unhappy:
> 
> Con quella cagata di Transformers ha rovinato uno dei miei giocattoli preferiti da bambino.
> 
> L'unica scena degna di nota era quella in cui Megan Fox apre il cofano dell'auto.


a pecora presumo, visto che t'e' rimasto impresso...

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mi sa che abbiamo gusti simili.
> 
> Si, le creature si sono fatte un po desiderare. Diciamo che il pregio del film è il coinvolgimento.


Su internet si favoleggiava di un Cloverfield 2,
addirittura si pensava che Cloverfield fosse in a qualche modo legato a Lost (???)....
Sembra che all'inizio del film ci sia il simbolo della ... non ricordo il nome ... "Darpha "

C'era poi stato online per un periodo un sito pareccho criptico, mi sembrava fosse solo una data ...
Praticamente risolvendo alcuni enigmi si svelavano dei particolare e degli avvenimenti non raccontati nel film.

Infine, anche qui c'era stato un micidiale viral - marketing ...


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Come ogni cosa firmata Michael Bay. :unhappy:
> 
> Con quella cagata di Transformers ha rovinato uno dei miei giocattoli preferiti da bambino.
> 
> L'unica scena degna di nota era quella in cui Megan Fox apre il cofano dell'auto.



allora, sono andata a vedere la camaro appena sbarcata da noi
è una specie di transatlantico imparcheggiabile, 6000 di cilindrata, 400 cavalli
mi sembrava più gestibile nel film, ci avevo fatto un pensierino


----------



## geko (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a pecora presumo, visto che t'e' rimasto impresso...
> 
> ahahahah


:mrgreen: Ma và...


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Su internet si favoleggiava di un Cloverfield 2,
> addirittura si pensava che Cloverfield fosse in a qualche modo legato a Lost (???)....
> Sembra che all'inizio del film ci sia il simbolo della ... non ricordo il nome ... "Darpha "
> 
> ...


Non so dei retroscena, ma non credo in un sequel.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Come ogni cosa firmata Michael Bay. :unhappy:
> 
> Con quella cagata di Transformers ha rovinato uno dei miei giocattoli preferiti da bambino.
> 
> L'unica scena degna di nota era quella in cui Megan Fox apre il cofano dell'auto.


Quoto e appoggio Megan Fox.


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> allora, sono andata a vedere la camaro appena sbarcata da noi
> è una specie di transatlantico imparcheggiabile, 6000 di cilindrata, 400 cavalli
> mi sembrava più gestibile nel film, ci avevo fatto un pensierino


Meglio una Mustang allora. Ma sei sicura?


----------



## geko (11 Luglio 2012)

Posso andare un pochino fuori dal coro e citare anche il cartone "Wall-E"? Per me è un capolavoro!!! 

Poi...


Il pianeta delle scimmie (quello del '68)


Ed anche l'ultimo Terminator, il terzo, secondo me merita.


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :mrgreen: Ma và...


maronnn....

pero' a fa' i pignoli, manco questa c'ha tette...mejo l'artra Fox...Samanthhhhha co' l'acca....

ahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> balle spaziali
> 
> :rotfl:
> spettacolare!


Lord Casco, Pizza Margherita e il Colonnello Nunziatella  Parliamone


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> PS: Stargate e Predator ??????


Sono entrambi rientranti nel filone fantascientifico, non trovi? Nel primo ci sono gli stargate, gli alieni (oddio, un alieno per la verità), le astronavi, altri pianeti e compagnia. Nell'altro invece pure, tranne che gli stargate. Quindi. Ah, che poi Predator sia un fimone della madonna a prescindere è un altro discorso.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Yesss.
> 
> Allora aggiungerei anche "Cloverfield".


Cloverfield ha poco di fantascienza, però. Anche se a me è piaciuto tantissimo eh!


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Meglio una Mustang allora. Ma sei sicura?



di cosa sono sicura?


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maronnn....
> 
> pero' a fa' i pignoli, manco questa c'ha tette...mejo l'artra Fox...Samanthhhhha co' l'acca....
> 
> ahahahah


Stermy .....

assa stare ....

a sto giro hai torto


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e pitch black l'avete visto?
> 
> è anche un po' horror, paurissima quei cosi che escono di notte nel pianeta che rimane al buio
> inquietante, a me è piaciuto


Bello, molto. Vero esempio di come si possa fare un bel film con un budget relativamente ristretto ma buonissime idee. Come Gattaca, toh.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cloverfield ha poco di fantascienza, però. Anche se a me è piaciuto tantissimo eh!


E' 'na figata c'è poco da fare!


----------



## geko (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maronnn....
> 
> pero' a fa' i pignoli, *manco questa c'ha tette*...mejo l'artra Fox...Samanthhhhha co' l'acca....
> 
> ahahahah



Nel secondo film hanno risolto il problema raddoppiandole la taglia! :mrgreen: 

E l'hanno piazzata su una moto:


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lord Casco, Pizza Margherita e il Colonnello Nunziatella  Parliamone



oddio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

il canuomo, migliore amico di se stesso:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> di cosa sono sicura?


Del macchinone americano. O dicevi solo per dire?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E' 'na figata c'è poco da fare!



Eh si.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> maronnn....
> 
> pero' a fa' i pignoli, manco questa c'ha tette...mejo l'artra Fox...Samanthhhhha co' l'acca....
> 
> ahahahah


Madonna che topona colossale che era quella.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono entrambi rientranti nel filone fantascientifico, non trovi? Nel primo ci sono gli stargate, gli alieni (oddio, un alieno per la verità), le astronavi, altri pianeti e compagnia. Nell'altro invece pure, tranne che gli stargate. Quindi. Ah, che poi Predator sia un fimone della madonna a prescindere è un altro discorso.


Che rientrino nel filone fantascienza non ci piove. Solo che Stargate finisce di essere un film degno di nota nel momento in cui arrivano i primi _egiziani _dentro al tempio e fanno il culo a striscie ai marines. Fino a quel momento mi stava acchiappando non poco, poi si è trasformato nell'ennesima rivisitazione de Un uomo chiamato cavallo, come Predator, anch'esso non male come idea, dopo un pò diventa l'ennesima rivisitazione dei vari film sul vietnam.


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Stermy .....
> 
> assa stare ....
> 
> ...


sorella cara, ma fatte na' plastica...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna che topona colossale che era quella.


o' vedi?

c'e' poco da fare...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Del macchinone americano. O dicevi solo per dire?



no sono andata davvero a vederla dal concessionario, ne aveva una bianca già venduta, infatti ogni tanto la vedo in città
quella con le strisce la devi ordinare apposta
mi piaceva il musino, ma vista dal vero è davvero un barcone, esagerata:singleeye:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> oddio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> il canuomo, migliore amico di se stesso:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:



> *Lord Casco: Attento, idiota! Ho detto qualche colpo d'avvertimento, non di abbatterla!
> Tiratore Strabico: Mi dispiace, signore, faccio del mio meglio.
> Lord Casco: Chi l'ha fatto tiratore scelto?
> Maggiore strabico: Io, signore. È mio cugino.
> ...


*

*


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B]


EPIC WIN


----------



## free (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> [/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B]



mel brooks è un grande!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che rientrino nel filone fantascienza non ci piove. Solo che Stargate finisce di essere un film degno di nota nel momento in cui arrivano i primi _egiziani _dentro al tempio e fanno il culo a striscie ai marines. Fino a quel momento mi stava acchiappando non poco, poi si è trasformato nell'ennesima rivisitazione de Un uomo chiamato cavallo, come Predator, anch'esso non male come idea, dopo un pò diventa l'ennesima rivisitazione dei vari film sul vietnam.


Boh no. Cioè, questi sono principalmente film d'azione in chiave fantascientifica. Non è che ti vedi Predator aspettandoti che il vecchio Arnold si metta a citare amleto mentre il Predator gli porge il teschio sbiancato di un poveraccio, no? Ecco. Ti aspetti un film dove ci sono morti ammazzati, proiettili da tutte le parti, un qualcosa che ti da la caccia nella giungla e non sai che cazzo sia ed Arnold che...bè, che fa Arnold, tutto muscoli e battute del cazzo. Per me è un filmone, ma non mi metto certo a pensare a Full Metal Jacket quando lo vedo, tipo.
Stargate è bello forte, pure. In termini di letteratura scifi l'idea degli stargate, o wormholes, è vecchia come il cucco, però rende su pellicola, anche per tutta la mitologia sull'egitto che ci hanno costruito dietro. Scorre bene, insomma.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Tornando sui libri.
Chi di voi apprezza i racconti brevi?
A me piacciono da morire quelli che si risolvono in non più di due pagine e ti stroncano col finale!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tornando sui libri.
> Chi di voi apprezza i racconti brevi?
> A me piacciono da morire quelli che si risolvono in non più di due pagine e ti stroncano col finale!


E' la struttura che preferisco di più. Più che altro per motivi pratici. Leggo la sera quando sono stanco morto, e quindi più di un tot di pagine non reggo, e il racconto breve è il formato perfetto.

Questo, ad esempio, è fantastico.



> Era bagnato fradicio e coperto di fango e aveva fame e freddo ed era lontano 50mila anni-luce da casa. Un sole straniero dava una gelida luce azzurra e la gravità doppia di quella cui era abituato faceva d'ogni movimento un'agonia di fatica. Ma dopo decine di migliaia d'anni, quest'angolo di guerra non era cambiato.
> Era comodo per quelli dell'aviazione, con le loro astronavi tirate a lucido e le loro superarmi; ma quando si arriva al dunque, tocca ancora al soldato di terra, alla fanteria, prendere la posizione e tenerla, col sangue, palmo a palmo. Come questo fottuto pianeta di una stella mai sentita nominare finché non ce lo avevano mandato. E adesso era suolo sacro perché c'era arrivato anche il nemico. Il nemico, l'unica altra razza intelligente della Galassia... crudeli schifosi, ripugnanti mostri. Il primo contatto era avvenuto vicino al centro della Galassia, dopo la lenta e difficile colonizzazione di qualche migliaio di pianeti; ed era stata subito guerra; quelli avevano cominciato a sparare senza nemmeno tentare un accordo, una soluzione pacifica. E adesso, pianeta per pianeta, bisognava combattere, coi denti e con le unghie.Era bagnato fradicio e coperto di fango e aveva fame, freddo e il giorno era livido e spazzato da un vento violento che gli faceva male agli occhi. Ma i nemici tentavano di infiltrarsi e ogni avamposto era vitale. Stava all'erta, il fucile pronto.Lontano 50mila anni-luce dalla patria, a combattere su un mondo straniero e a chiedersi se ce l'avrebbe mai fatta a riportare a casa la pelle.E allora vide uno di loro strisciare verso di lui. Prese la mira e fece fuoco. Il nemico emise quel verso strano, agghiacciante, che tutti loro facevano, poi non si mosse più.Il verso, la vista del cadavere lo fecero rabbrividire. Molti, col passare del tempo, s'erano abituati, non ci facevano più caso; ma lui no. Erano creature troppo schifose, con solo due braccia e due gambe, quella pelle d'un bianco nauseante e senza squame...


E' di Fredrick Brown.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Non ricordo più chi aveva scritto un racconto breve parlando del gioco della Strega che si fa negli USA per Halloween e dove al buio ci si mette in cerchio e ci si passa di mano oggetti (tipo pezzi di verdura, pasta del pane, salsicce etc) che chi comanda il gioco dichiara "Questo è un occhio della Strega, questo è il cervello della Strega.....etc etc.
Il racconto era narrato in prima persona da un bambino che comandava il gioco in casa sua con tutti i parenti, e sua madre al buio continuava a dire, sempre più preoccupata, che non sapeva dove fosse finita la sorellina.
Tutti si passano sti strani oggetti al buio, ed il racconto finisce con "....poi qualcuno accese la luce....".










(Io il gioco l'ho fatto con mio figlio ed alcuni suoi compagni di scuola: un successone, alcuni hanno avuto incubi per mesi :mrgreen


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mel brooks è un grande!:mrgreen:


vero.
adoro certe scene surreali.


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

ma può essere nauseante un bianco?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma può essere nauseante un bianco?


Una mia amica del Togo mi diceva chein molti villaggi in Africa quando vedevano i bianchi pensavano fossero spettri, quindi.....


----------

